# Any Colt 1911 Fans Out There?



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

I'm actually not a huge fan of the 1911 but my father-in law gave me his that he wore during WWII, just prior to his death years ago. This gun & holster crossed Normandy Beach on D+3 or so. After the war, as was common back then, he had it chromed. Recently I found out this gun is one of the rarest of the 1911s, as it was made in 1938. Restorers say all the metal on the gun is 100% original but the grips had been replaced with WWII era grips. I decided to spend the bucks & have it restored by Turnbull Restoration, to bring it back to the way it was supposed to look. I have to admit those 1911s back then were just beautiful.

Prior to restoration:










After restoration:


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Very nice... Museum piece is what you got there...


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

> Any Colt 1911 Fans Out There?


Yes several pony's in my stash.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have two colts, a series 80 commander and a 1911 made in 1927.

Also have a WW2 Ithaca, and a bunch of other makes.

The two tone mags are hard to find, even harder are those with the lanyard loop.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Oh yeah, 1911 Fan Boy big time right here! Mine is a 1911 Series 70 Colt made in 1972 I believe. Best damn 350 bucks I have ever spent in my life to say the least. Yes its chambered in 45 ACP...as if there is any other round it should be chambered in! It was my Duty Gun from 1996 till 2006 and yes I still CCW it today. Yes it got some trigger time in Iraq and Afghanistan from 2002-2006!!!

I wasnt always a 1911 Commando, but I used one to qual as an additional caliber for armed security that I borrowed off an instructor. I commenced to shoot the best damn score I have ever shot on a course of fire scoring a perfect 600 on the course of fire effortlessly. A week later I bought me one too used from a co-worker. The more I use this gun the more convinced I am that the 1911 is a professional working mans gun. I now also have a 2 tone Springfield Armory 1911 to go with my old war horse and I am seriously considering a stainless steel Ruger version as if I need yet another 1911!

Hate them all you want but it says a lot about a design that is over 100 years old, that is still considered one of the top combat arms of all time when it comes to fighting handguns, and even in todays world of high tech polymer guns and wonder calibers, it still picks up the check like a Boss!!! Like I always say..."Only the first round was necessary - the other 7 were for graphic purposes only"!


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> The two tone mags are hard to find, even harder are those with the lanyard loop.


Yes they are. That magazine was chromed also & was restored to the two tone, but the line is too perfect & doesn't have the same look as the originals that were dipped in boiling cyanide. Doubt you could find anyone that would do that today. Hell today, with all the government regulations, they probably would have shut down the production lines.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Bee-U-Tiful!!



******* said:


> I'm actually not a huge fan of the 1911 but my father-in law gave me his that he wore during WWII, just prior to his death years ago. This gun & holster crossed Normandy Beach on D+3 or so. After the war, as was common back then, he had it chromed. Recently I found out this gun is one of the rarest of the 1911s, as it was made in 1938. Restorers say all the metal on the gun is 100% original but the grips had been replaced with WWII era grips. I decided to spend the bucks & have it restored by Turnbull Restoration, to bring it back to the way it was supposed to look. I have to admit those 1911s back then were just beautiful.
> 
> Prior to restoration:
> 
> ...





hawgrider said:


> Yes several pony's in my stash.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Outstanding!!!

I have several myself but collectively they don't hold a candle to that one. If you're not a member of the Colt forum you should join up and share. Those guys would love to see that piece.

http://www.coltforum.com/


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Yes, I have carried a concealed Kimber UC2 now for just over five years. No stoppages with Hornady Critical Defense, Federal Guard Dog or Freedom Munitions reman hardball.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

My 1911 is a Springfield. My Colts are a Government Model .380 Pocketlite and a 1917.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

...forgot the picture...


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Not actual Colts but do have 2 High Standard 1911's. Great shooters.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

My Colt 1911's are a 70 Series Government Model, and an 80 Series Commander.
Turnbull did an excellent job restoring that War Horse. It is a true beauty.
For the record, I would step over a free Glock on the way to the counter to buy another Colt.


----------



## ReignMan (Nov 13, 2015)

You know ... the thing about a nice 1911 is that it's just so damned pretty in a manly kind of way. It's just a good looking firearm. Personally I am partial to Sig when it comes to handguns mostly from years of using them. But 1911s are like the pretty girl next door that you never had the nerve to ask out. They are classically beautiful. Yes, I said a firearm is beautiful ... those that understand my statement are my brothers and sisters ... those that don't understand will never understand. Yeah ... something like that. I love guns!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Col Jeff Cooper was 100% when he called the 1911 the "Yankee Fist".


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Not here I'm done with that caliber and 1911's. Yesterday, I sold my last 45 and all my reloading supplies. 9mm is next on the chopping block. Everything is going to be 10mm. Consolidate and stock up.

But if that's your choice that's cool. Nice pictures.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

10mm Lmao! Right. Ok, sure, Roger that. Not!


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> Yes several pony's in my stash.


ouuuhh I like the colt PP revolver dude


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I have a stainless Springfield plain Jane version some ware around here I used a few times tripping down to Tampa -I put it up and have been sticking with my sp101 last couple years.
but it shot well ,hit what I was aiming at-were I was aiming I should say. but I'm tired of the 1911 vs glock vs this and tat BS.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Medic33 said:


> ouuuhh I like the colt PP revolver dude


Thats a .32 long colt police positive. Its a nice shooter but expensive ammo these days. All those Colts are family heirlooms.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> Oh yeah, 1911 Fan Boy big time right here! Mine is a 1911 Series 70 Colt made in 1972 I believe. Best damn 350 bucks I have ever spent in my life to say the least. Yes its chambered in 45 ACP...as if there is any other round it should be chambered in! It was my Duty Gun from 1996 till 2006 and yes I still CCW it today. Yes it got some trigger time in Iraq and Afghanistan from 2002-2006!!!
> 
> I wasnt always a 1911 Commando, but I used one to qual as an additional caliber for armed security that I borrowed off an instructor. I commenced to shoot the best damn score I have ever shot on a course of fire scoring a perfect 600 on the course of fire effortlessly. A week later I bought me one too used from a co-worker. The more I use this gun the more convinced I am that the 1911 is a professional working mans gun. I now also have a 2 tone Springfield Armory 1911 to go with my old war horse and I am seriously considering a stainless steel Ruger version as if I need yet another 1911!
> 
> Hate them all you want but it says a lot about a design that is over 100 years old, that is still considered one of the top combat arms of all time when it comes to fighting handguns, and even in todays world of high tech polymer guns and wonder calibers, it still picks up the check like a Boss!!! Like I always say..."Only the first round was necessary - the other 7 were for graphic purposes only"!


Did someone say Ruger SR1911 Commander?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Mighty good job on the restoration. Was wondering how they bust off the Chrome plating. It looks as good as new.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Mighty good job on the restoration. Was wondering how they bust off the Chrome plating. It looks as good as new.


There is a chemical stripper that removes chrome.

We used it to strip draw mandrels before re-chroming.

Electroless nickel units would go right into the abrasive cabinet.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> Thats a .32 long colt police positive. Its a nice shooter but expensive ammo these days. All those Colts are family heirlooms.


I picked up a nickle plated 1921 Police Positive Special in 32-20 for $199.
I sometimes carry it as my barn-yard defender. Perfect caliber for ***** and such.
I also managed to score seven 50 round boxes of Remington 100 grain JSP 32-20 at a yard sale for $15 per box.:tango_face_smile: At the rate I shoot the old girl, that will last until hell freezes over.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I've got what looks like a very similar pistol except it has a smooth trigger and different checkering pattern on the mag release. The serial number says it was made in 1917. Does your pistol say National Match Government Model on the other side? My grandfather who enlisted in '38 and later had the trigger worked on and a tighter barrel bushing and shot competition with it during the 50's and 60's. I replaced the old barrel about 30 years ago because I ran mercury primers through it without good cleaning not knowing any better. I learned on it during the late 70's and once a year or so pull it out, run a box of shells through it, before carefully cleaning it and putting it back in the safe.

Because of that pistol I use a 1911 style 9mm pistol for carry because it is instinctive after learning on Grandfather's old 1911.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The only COLT 1911 I have is a 1927 that was issued to police in Argentina. Capitol de Polica is stamped on the side.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Chipper said:


> Everything is going to be 10mm. Consolidate and stock up.


I was one who actually got a Bren Ten. I had to buy casting blocks (which I still have) because Norma rounds cost over a dollar apiece then.

Now, I like 1911s and the .45 ACP, but I've told my friends that if TEOTWAWKI ever came, I would want a Glock 20 (and I hate Glocks) and all the 10mm Auto I could find. Times change, and in the dystopian universe, if you're not carrying it, you don't have it. The 10mm does everything, in fact, Dick Metcalf shot two whitetail, which fell where they were hit, with a 175 grain SilverTips.

As for the pistol, it can be detail stripped with a toothpick or any other probe. Frankly, I think the Glock 20 is the perfect prepper handgun. I just hate the thing, but love the performance.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

John Galt said:


> I've got what looks like a very similar pistol except it has a smooth trigger and different checkering pattern on the mag release. The serial number says it was made in 1917. Does your pistol say National Match Government Model on the other side?


Nope, mine is just a production 1911A1 that was left alone, except for the noted chroming & change of grips. If he hadn't chromed it, the value would be around $50,000.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

******* said:


> Nope, mine is just a production 1911A1 that was left alone, except for the noted chroming & change of grips. If he hadn't chromed it, the value would be around $50,000.


To the best of my knowledge it's still the original bluing.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

John Galt said:


> To the best of my knowledge it's still the original bluing.


I found the experts on 1911forum can tell you exactly what you have... if you supply good pics.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

And don't forget
Colt Forum


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Carried an issued one at different times . Would be strange not to have a special place in my heart for them.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Carried an issued one at different times . Would be strange not to have a special place in my heart for them.


So did I as a machine gunner first, then a tank commander, lost that one.

No statement of charges either.

I still carry one or another.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> So did I as a machine gunner first, then a tank commander, lost that one.
> 
> No statement of charges either.
> 
> I still carry one or another.


 yep as a 60 gunner, Issued an M9 as 1SG but opted to carry an M4 also.


----------



## Economic Survivalist (Dec 21, 2016)

Who isn't a 1911 fan?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I hate them out dated trot line weights with a passion.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

Best feeling and shooting handgun I own! I really miss my 1986 Colt Combat Elite 1911


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I love shooting my Colt Series 80, but I'm not going to post any photos. Mine is a beat up POS compared to these beauties.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

View attachment 41377


Just re-read this thread and it made me lust for a 1911. My hope is that the one above finds it way into my safe...:vs_closedeyes:


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Slippy said:


> View attachment 41377
> 
> 
> Just re-read this thread and it made me lust for a 1911. My hope is that the one above finds it way into my safe...:vs_closedeyes:


Get yourself a RIA ultra series. Just got a bull barrel 9mm Im about to modify, street price is about $600

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I grew up shooting a 1911 and still have the one I learned on. Now days my carry pistol is a tiny 9mm 1911 style pistol that I carry stage 1.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I carried a 1911 it was the only hand gun we were issued at the time ass Machine gunner. carried them on low security guard duty. So There has to be a fondness for them.
I was there when they were retired, box them but , helped issue the new M9. The 1911 would not be my CC carry today, to many better options for me. What I have stay until I die. The double stack 1911 I have hold 14 round. shoots like a dream but I aint carrying that boat anchor. Most of the time I carry a Ruger LC9S.


----------



## deserth3 (Oct 11, 2015)

I have several 1911's. My favorite is my Desert Eagle 1911c. Very nice

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Wow that is nice!!


----------

